# How young did you get married?



## youngwife20

Hey! I am a newlywedd! And i was just seeing what the average age is on here for people who got married!


I was 20 when I married my Husband and he was 24! 

Was it a church or reg wedding? did everything go to plan??

I was a complete bride zilla lol, I wanted to make sure everyone was early for the wedding so i told everyone it started at 2 30.. instead of 3pm .. but then people ended up getting there really early!! :p But everything went to plan! 

Wish you all happy marriages :)

I love being married young though.. Everytime I say I am married, I notice I never get a congratulations lol mainly " why did you get married young..i asume you got married because you are pregnant.." lol im like noo not pregnant we love each other!!!.. 

I dont think theres any right or wrong age to be married! aslong as your inlove!!


----------



## honeybee2

ill be nearly 23 when we marry. Your never too young to love!


----------



## booflebump

I got married 2 weeks ago at 26, which by todays standards is still a young bride. Think the average age in the UK is now 30. But when it's right, it's right, no matter how old you are x


----------



## twiggy56

honeybee2 said:


> ill be nearly 23 when we marry. Your never too young to love!

^ same as honey :smug:


----------



## cherry22

we will both be 23! together for 9 years already!!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

I just want to be mrhoneybee's wife!!!


----------



## slb80

I am afraid I am miss average, I will be 30 almost 31 x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll be 29 when we get married :D


----------



## youngwife20

30 is still considered a young bride .. i thought the average was 35!


----------



## youngwife20

honeybee2 said:


> I just want to be mrhoneybee's wife!!!

Congrats for when you do get married! how bad of a bridezilla are you? i was pretty bad


----------



## youngwife20

Thats awsum cherry! and your baby is adorable!!


----------



## youngwife20

Booflebump! Wow 2 weeks ago congratulations!! :) I totaly agree when its right its right!! and i love love being married all we need now to complete our lovely family is a baby! :)


----------



## Scamp

I'll be 21 when we marry, Mike will be 34. I really wish it would hurry up tbh, I want to be his wife now!
I'm quite relaxed about it all so far. I'm sure by July I'll be stressing but I want to get buying the house out the way first and enjoy our new home. 
x


----------



## mellllly

I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla

I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham


----------



## Kimmer

I was 19, he was 24 :flower:

We got married after being together for 9 months! Seems insane now :haha:


----------



## slb80

I am afraid I am miss average, I will be 30 almost 31 x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think I'm the youngest :blush: , I was 17 (married in February & turned 18 in March), DH was 21. We're now 21 (me) & 24 (DH). We knew each other since I was 14 & were dating for about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

we get married just before our 26th birthdays xx


----------



## ilvmylbug

I was 20 years old and my OH was 30 when we married.


----------



## beccad

We were both 28.


----------



## twickywabbit

I was 18 and Dan was 19.:blush: We were together for 2 years, saved up money during that time, bought a house in May, then got married in June(After I graduated). Seems crazy.:haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Scamp said:


> I'll be 21 when we marry, Mike will be 34. I really wish it would hurry up tbh, I want to be his wife now!
> I'm quite relaxed about it all so far. I'm sure by July I'll be stressing but I want to get buying the house out the way first and enjoy our new home.
> x

Hi SCAMP- i know what you mean luckily there wasnt a big count down for me to the wedding! i would have been far to stressy! within a month of him proposing we were married, i had 2 and ahalf weeks to find my dress, was stressful but i still found my perfect dress! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Kimmer said:


> I was 19, he was 24 :flower:
> 
> We got married after being together for 9 months! Seems insane now :haha:

I dont think thats insane  when you know you know!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

mellllly said:


> I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
> Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla
> 
> I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham

AWWW wow congratulations on your two babys!! :)


----------



## mellllly

youngwife20 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
> Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla
> 
> I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham
> 
> AWWW wow congratulations on your two babys!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Long TTC journey both times but we got there!


----------



## Mynx

Both OH and I are 37 and we're getting married in 4 months :D 
We've been together nearly 4 years so we're glad that we never married sooner, otherwise it would have been to other people and we'd be divorced by now :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was 23 almost 24


----------



## Tiff

I'll be 32 and DF will be 37 when we get married in September. :thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

mellllly said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
> Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla
> 
> I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham
> 
> AWWW wow congratulations on your two babys!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Long TTC journey both times but we got there!Click to expand...

aww thats inspiring :) weve only been trying for four months but feels like forever!


----------



## youngwife20

Mynx said:


> Both OH and I are 37 and we're getting married in 4 months :D
> We've been together nearly 4 years so we're glad that we never married sooner, otherwise it would have been to other people and we'd be divorced by now :haha:

AWW thats really sweet! congratulations! its great that you found each other


----------



## mellllly

youngwife20 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
> Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla
> 
> I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham
> 
> AWWW wow congratulations on your two babys!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Long TTC journey both times but we got there!Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats inspiring :) weve only been trying for four months but feels like forever!Click to expand...

You will get there babe
We TTC 12 months with Sophie
and TTC 13 months with this one
Soryr to hijack your thread haha :dohh:


----------



## youngwife20

mellllly said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
> Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla
> 
> I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham
> 
> AWWW wow congratulations on your two babys!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Long TTC journey both times but we got there!Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats inspiring :) weve only been trying for four months but feels like forever!Click to expand...
> 
> You will get there babe
> We TTC 12 months with Sophie
> and TTC 13 months with this one
> Soryr to hijack your thread haha :dohh:Click to expand...


Hahah thats okay! highjack all you like! and aww wow i gues the main thing is aslong as we get there in the end ! congratulations again! and another congrats on your successful marriage xx


----------



## Mynx

youngwife20 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Both OH and I are 37 and we're getting married in 4 months :D
> We've been together nearly 4 years so we're glad that we never married sooner, otherwise it would have been to other people and we'd be divorced by now :haha:
> 
> AWW thats really sweet! congratulations! its great that you found each otherClick to expand...

We've known each other for about 13 years but I was with someone else at the time so we could never do anything about it ;) When I split up with my ex, fate managed to step in and reunite us after years of not seeing each other... and here we are, nearly 4 years later, with our gorgeous lil girl Evie who is 17 months and preparing for our wedding :D 
Love moves in mysterious ways!


----------



## polo_princess

I was 23 and OH was 34 :)


----------



## SophieGrace

Ill Be 20 And OH will be 21 :D We will have been together 4 years :flow: xx


----------



## youngwife20

Mynx said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Both OH and I are 37 and we're getting married in 4 months :D
> We've been together nearly 4 years so we're glad that we never married sooner, otherwise it would have been to other people and we'd be divorced by now :haha:
> 
> AWW thats really sweet! congratulations! its great that you found each otherClick to expand...
> 
> We've known each other for about 13 years but I was with someone else at the time so we could never do anything about it ;) When I split up with my ex, fate managed to step in and reunite us after years of not seeing each other... and here we are, nearly 4 years later, with our gorgeous lil girl Evie who is 17 months and preparing for our wedding :D
> Love moves in mysterious ways!Click to expand...

That is a great story and you are so right love does move in mysterious ways!!


----------



## youngwife20

SophieGrace said:


> Ill Be 20 And OH will be 21 :D We will have been together 4 years :flow: xx

Aww thats lovely :) Congratulations! :) 11months away wow!


----------



## ashley1711

I got married 2 weeks after my 19th birthday. He had just turned 19 the month before. We did the wedding in the front yard of our rental house. I threw the whole thing together in 2 weeks, so I didn't have much time to be a bridezilla. lol. And no we didn't get married due to me beging prego. We just figured wed been together for 3 years, lived together and wanted to get married so why wait. lol. Were now coming up on 5 years of marriage this fall and still in love. When you find your soulmate why wait?


----------



## youngwife20

Aww congratulations ashley!!! i agree with you!! i had 3 and ahalf weeks to plan and i still managed to be a bit bridezilla ish hehe :)


----------



## xkirstyx

i will be 22 and OH will be 23 we have been together 6years x


----------



## youngwife20

Aww congratulations Kirsty on your lovely family! :)


----------



## Shabutie

I will be 21 and OH 23 when we marry in September. Then 2 months later will be both our birthdays.

On our wedidng day we will have been together 5 years, and our LO will be 8months. 

I dont think i've been a bridezilla, but i've had to make some tough decisions, like my sister and OH's sister not being a bridesmaid. They never showed interest, and I wanted the best out of my bridesmaids, to support me etc. So now I have the one, and all is going well.

I hope as the big day looms, I dont turn bridezilla-ish! lol.

:flower:


----------



## ShireLass

I'm 24, OH will be a month away from 24 when we get married.

We've known each other since 16 and got engaged at 18.


----------



## lynne192

we'll be 25ish when we get married...

TTC 3years for my DS 
Been TTC 4years for baby #2
(still not pregnant starting IUI this month/next month hopefully)


----------



## youngwife20

SHABUTI- hehe even if you end up being alittle bridezilla ish your alowed! hehe enjoy it and thats fantastic its good your making the right choices that really make you happy on your wedding day! "amara lee" aww beautiful name and beautiful baby! :)


SHIRELESS- congratulations aww young love! wow long engagement! lol the momment my hubby proposed i started plannin the wedding then 3 and half week later we were married my husband liked everything i picked for the wedding he let me choose his suit his tie everything! :)


LYNNE- WOW congrats on your first baby sorry its taking you so long and i hope you achieve your bfp as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## ShireLass

youngwife20 - We went to uni together, then when we got home there was a lot of illness in my family so I became a carer for a few years and couldn't commit to leaving home. Now we are living together I thought it was about time we got the paperwork right lol.


----------



## lynne192

LYNNE- WOW congrats on your first baby sorry its taking you so long and i hope you achieve your bfp as soon as possible!!!!

thanks hun my son isn't a baby anymore


----------



## youngwife20

how old is he now?? :)


----------



## youngwife20

shirelass- hehe aww thats great! i know people say " its just a peice of paper" but its so much more than that. its what the paper means that different sort of commitment i love being my husbands wife!  were lucky women to find such amazing partners/fiances/husbands and therre luckky to have us! haha


----------



## firsttimer83

We will both be 28 when we get married and our LO will be 17 months. We've been together for 8 years and have lived together for 7 of those years so it's about time! lol!

I definitely have been a bridezilla! But it's cos I want things done properly! :) xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I was 21 the first time I got married (he was 27). We were divorced after 3 months. It was a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad match and a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad decision to get married.

With DH, I was 23 and he was 24. It took us nine months to conceive our little guy who is due in June :)


----------



## Eala

I got married 4 days before my 23rd birthday :) My hubby had just turned 34. Our little girl was born 4 years later. I don't think I was bridezilla-y at all, I was relatively chilled about the whole thing, once my parents accepted that it was DH's and my day, and not their "family event" :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

youngwife20 said:


> how old is he now?? :)

he is 4years old in a few weeks :D


----------



## rjm09

I was 25, he was 20 when we got married. Going on 4 years this Oct. Moved in together after together for 6 weeks, he asked me to marry him after 9 weeks. Didn't tell his family for 7 months, have had problems from day one with his mom because i'm older than him. We got married on our 1 yr of meeting. It was a small ceremony at the beach, and reception with only about 40 friends at my mom's. His folks didn't even come. Said they had to go to airport to pick up dh brother, but he always had friends pick him up,(he's in the marines) His brother actually came to the recept later,getting a ride from friends, but his folks were to "tired" from the 2 hour ride :(

Ended up inheriting my mom's house, months after we were expecting our son. He'll be 2 in July, and figure now's the time to plan our next little one!


----------



## lynne192

wow thats quick, i feel for you having trouble for his mum but i guess being a mum i feel slightly the same, its weird a man soo young would want to commit so quickly. but glad it all worked out xx


----------



## youngwife20

firsttimer83 said:


> We will both be 28 when we get married and our LO will be 17 months. We've been together for 8 years and have lived together for 7 of those years so it's about time! lol!
> 
> I definitely have been a bridezilla! But it's cos I want things done properly! :) xx

Exactly how it should be :) its your perfect day to have everything as you want :) 

Aww i like you babys names. when me and hubby have a baby thats one of the names we were considering "alaxander" :)


----------



## youngwife20

Ozzieshunni said:


> I was 21 the first time I got married (he was 27). We were divorced after 3 months. It was a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad match and a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad decision to get married.
> 
> With DH, I was 23 and he was 24. It took us nine months to conceive our little guy who is due in June :)

Aww congratulations :)


----------



## Chris77

I got married at 29.


----------



## youngwife20

Rjm- It just shows how strong you both are! not letting anyone get in both of your ways and/or effect your decision to be together! thats great! I think people for some reason just think its more normal for the guy to be older but i think it doesnt matter at all! Congrats on your first baby and goodluck with the second :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thats awsum Chris :)


----------



## cherry22

youngwife20 said:


> Thats awsum cherry! and your baby is adorable!!



Thank you he is 7 months now its scary how fast its going!!!
TTC roughly 4 years to get him!! long heartbreaking time BUT he mended it when he arrived!
Dont give up hope!!! xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsVenn

I was 23, hubby was 28.. I can't believe I was young, I hadn't planned to get married until I was 30 (I blame DH for that one..) ;)


----------



## lynne192

lol


----------



## youngwife20

Haha aww your husband clearly couldnt wait thats a positive hehe :)


----------



## youngwife20

cherry22 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Thats awsum cherry! and your baby is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you he is 7 months now its scary how fast its going!!!
> TTC roughly 4 years to get him!! long heartbreaking time BUT he mended it when he arrived!
> Dont give up hope!!! xx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you i wont give up :) congratulations again! :) its exciting seeing people who has tried for there babys and got there in the end!! :)


----------



## Marini_Mare

we were both 23, dated for 5 months, engaged for 10 days :wedding: 

our story :) ...we actually grew up in the same schools etc. from kindergarten in MA, then hubby went to the regional high school, joined the air force etc.. he came home for a visit from WA, we saw each other in a restaurant ended up Facebooking each other our #s, hung out that night & all the next day, then he had to go to back to WA :cry: We texted/called eachother non stop, only time we weren't talking was when one of us was sleeping lol... I went out to visit three months later, ended up staying for three weeks :thumbup: came home for almost a month, he came back home for another visit & when he left I bought a plane ticket and followed him out to WA the next day :D about three weeks later we bought our rings, were "engaged" for ten days (I had to MAKE him wait LOL) got married at a chapel in Idaho (eloped, I guess) & a month later he deployed for Iraq, but luckily he's home, now a veteran & we couldn't be happier :happydance: (although we JUST moved all the way from MA to KS for his new job) we had our wedding reception back in MA last July after he got home - it was tons of fun! :)

you really do know when someone is "the one" hehe ;)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We've been together nearly 7 years (16 and 18). Got engaged April 2008 (20 and 22) Married in September 2010 (22 and 24) xx


----------



## dani_tinks

I'll be 25 when we get married, he'll be 46 and we'd of been together 4 years and have lived together 3 years 6 months. :)

oh and Jakey will be 27 months.


----------



## youngwife20

MARINA- that's the cutest story with a great happy ending!! And I was wondering were u are do u not have to give a 16 day notice of marriage by law before u can get married? That's what we have to do over here in england :)

MUMMYMOO- aww that's lovely your little family looks great!! :) xx

DANY-TINKs- wow!!! And lived together 3 years that's awsum! Me and hubby never lived together till after we were married! Stayed over sometimes though :p x congrats and have lots and lots of fun on ur wedding day! The days over so fast!! Try and take everything in lol!


----------



## tmr1234

i will be 27 and oh 40 we have been together 8yr lived together 7 yrs and have 2 sons 6 and 21 months


----------



## youngwife20

GOOD LUCK on your wedding dayy!! have funn!! and how was your family about the age gap?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think it's amazing that there is such a wide variety of ages and relationships :flower: It's so lovely!


----------



## dani_tinks

Was the age gap question directed at me hun?! If so, my family never batted an eyelid, and if they did they didn't mention it to me! always been very supportive. My Mum works in the same department as my fiance (as did I which is how we met!) so she knew he was a decent guy :). I think cus we've been living together for a while we've proven age is just a number! x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Nooooooo, it was just a general comment on the thread. I think it's wonderful and people should be happy regardless of age.


----------



## toffee87

Should make a poll 

We'll be 25, but together for 7 1/2 years.


----------



## cherry_pie

I was 20 when I got married and husband was 25. Im now 25 and expecting our first little one. We are still very much in love and happily married. I was a complete non bridzilla lol, verrrry laid back and loved the whole day.


----------



## honeybee2

youngwife20 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> I was 21 (I turned 21 in the may and married in the June)
> Everything went to plan and I was the most chilled out bride in the world no sign of bridezilla
> 
> I am now 25 and have Sophie who is 2 and another on the way - Obviously still married to Graham
> 
> AWWW wow congratulations on your two babys!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Long TTC journey both times but we got there!Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats inspiring :) weve only been trying for four months but feels like forever!Click to expand...
> 
> You will get there babe
> We TTC 12 months with Sophie
> and TTC 13 months with this one
> Soryr to hijack your thread haha :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahah thats okay! highjack all you like! and aww wow i gues the main thing is aslong as we get there in the end ! congratulations again! and another congrats on your successful marriage xxClick to expand...


twenty seven months TTC and we're still not there. :cry: but thats ok the wedding had taken away the sadness!!!!!!! Yes I am a bit of a bridezilla, but that doesn't mean I'm rude to my family or friends- just that I have to make sure everything is perfect!


----------



## youngwife20

Ozzie hun- I agree its lovely to hear the storys too! And the range of ages!! 

Dani- yeh It was to u ! And that's awsum there certainly is no age on love!!

Broody- haha I should of made a poll!! But I didn't know how lol 

Chery- aww congratulations on ur marriage and ur baby!!! 

Hunnibee- I like your picture by the way!! Lol and I was also the nice type of bridezilla! Lol just wanted everything to go right!!! Lol 
And I'm sorry you've been trying for so long! I hope this is ur month!!


----------



## Squarepants

Hi Guys

Ill be 22 and my partner will be 27 :)

And we are tying the knot in November this year.!!!

And then TTC hopefully a month or so after the wedding.


----------



## youngwife20

Squarepants- aww that's cute congratulations and aww a baby concieved around xmas time! That's cool! Will u be doing anything to prepare ur self for the baby? Like vitamines n stuff?


----------



## smilingwife

We were 21 and 22 when we got marred less than two months ago! We had been together for 1 1/2 years. :) Knew he was the one after one month together. We were friends before, but both seeing other people. He realized I was the one, and just totally swept me off of my feet! 
We were only engaged for 2 1/2 weeks! 
We didn't live together or anything beforehand. Being together all the time is so new to us! But we love it!!! 

Loving married life!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I was another extremely young bride. We had been together nearly 3 years when we married. I was 17 the day we got married. DH was 20. I'm now 24 and DH is 27. Celebrating our 7 year wedding anniversary this year and 10 years of being together! And still very much in love. :cloud9: 

Our wedding was a traditional church wedding with a giant reception at a country club in my DH's town. My DH is in the military and we had to change the date a few times because he kept deploying. :dohh: I joked with him that I was going to marry his brother instead if he didn't make it to our wedding. :rofl: 

We waited almost 5 years before having kids. We wanted to spend those years as just a couple. Especially since we were so young when we got married. Now I sometimes wish we had jumped in and had a ton of kids already. But that is just my broodiness talking. :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I will be 24 x


----------



## MrsMama

I met my husband when I was 17, we got engaged when I was 18. 5 months after our engagement I fell pregnant (planned) with our daughter and then we got married when I was 21. We had a lovely registry office ceremony with a big reception afterwards and have now been together for 5 and a half years and married for just coming up 9 months. X


----------



## sapphire20

I will be 23, OH 26 when we get married in 5 weeks, we will have been together 8 years x


----------



## youngwife20

smilingwife said:


> We were 21 and 22 when we got marred less than two months ago! We had been together for 1 1/2 years. :) Knew he was the one after one month together. We were friends before, but both seeing other people. He realized I was the one, and just totally swept me off of my feet!
> We were only engaged for 2 1/2 weeks!
> We didn't live together or anything beforehand. Being together all the time is so new to us! But we love it!!!
> 
> Loving married life!!!!

This sounds identical to my story! but i think we were engaged about a month well asoon as we got engaged we planed the weddign a week later lol . this is soo cute congrats to you! i got married 5th of april i love being married young!


----------



## youngwife20

cleckner04 said:


> I was another extremely young bride. We had been together nearly 3 years when we married. I was 17 the day we got married. DH was 20. I'm now 24 and DH is 27. Celebrating our 7 year wedding anniversary this year and 10 years of being together! And still very much in love. :cloud9:
> 
> Our wedding was a traditional church wedding with a giant reception at a country club in my DH's town. My DH is in the military and we had to change the date a few times because he kept deploying. :dohh: I joked with him that I was going to marry his brother instead if he didn't make it to our wedding. :rofl:
> 
> We waited almost 5 years before having kids. We wanted to spend those years as just a couple. Especially since we were so young when we got married. Now I sometimes wish we had jumped in and had a ton of kids already. But that is just my broodiness talking. :haha:


WOW 17!! thats amazing! how did your family and friends react? if hes in the military does that mean he is away alot? and thats great that you chose to wait till you were completly ready :)


----------



## youngwife20

MrsMAMA- aww that sounds beautiful congrats on your daughter :)

SAPHIRE= i hope you have a fantastic wedding day!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

youngwife20 said:


> smilingwife said:
> 
> 
> We were 21 and 22 when we got marred less than two months ago! We had been together for 1 1/2 years. :) Knew he was the one after one month together. We were friends before, but both seeing other people. He realized I was the one, and just totally swept me off of my feet!
> We were only engaged for 2 1/2 weeks!
> We didn't live together or anything beforehand. Being together all the time is so new to us! But we love it!!!
> 
> Loving married life!!!!
> 
> This sounds identical to my story! but i think we were engaged about a month well asoon as we got engaged we planed the weddign a week later lol . this is soo cute congrats to you! i got married 5th of april i love being married young!Click to expand...



haha me too!! :thumbup: we were 23 & engaged for 9 days!


----------



## Timid

Some lovely stories here!

H2b and I are both 34, we met 4.5 years ago and have lived together now for just under 4 years- we bought our home together 18 months ago.

When you know you just know. I always thought I'd be a serial monogamist until I met my oh! Couldn't settle. Bam the right person comes along and blows everything out of the water!

Loving it though and can't wait till I will be blessed with a baby to seal the deal ( better hurry up huh!)

Tx


----------



## EstelSeren

I was 21 and my husband 25 (though he turned 26 at the end of the same month!) when we married 7th April 2010! We met in late September/ early October 2010 when I was 18 and had just started uni and we got together officially on Halloween that year. We got engaged on 13th November 2007 and hoped for a short engagement! However, money issues and unforeseen unemployment got in the way and we ended up having to change our wedding date multiple times, always putting it back, until I had a rare bridezilla moment and said that 7th April 2010 was the absolute latest that we'd go and ended up biting the bullet and going to give notice in mid-August 2009! We ended up getting married in a beautiful location, although the building itself was nothing much to look at, in a civil ceremony on under £2500! It was a fantastic day! :cloud9: Now we're a little over 13 months on and I'm pregnant with our 1st baby- we found out 3 days shy of our 1st wedding anniversary!-, due on 10th December 2011, and we're happier than ever! :cloud9: We had been together 3 1/2 years, engaged for 2 1/2, when we married! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## youngwife20

Aww hey Becca! Congratulations too you both! good you had the bridezilla momment and put your foot down! im glad you had a fab day! your baby is due 8days before my birthday


----------



## MrsMama

youngwife20 said:


> MrsMAMA- aww that sounds beautiful congrats on your daughter :)
> 
> SAPHIRE= i hope you have a fantastic wedding day!!

Thank you Hun, our daughter is 3 now. There will be 3 years and 9 months between our two children when number 2 arrives in January!! I'm hoping baby arrives on our 6 year anniversary!! X


----------



## youngwife20

Mrsmama- Aww how cute will that be if your baby does arrive then! thats the perfect age gap! theyl be best of friends!! :)x


----------



## moomin_troll

i was 20 and my oh was 23 when we got married (i was 21 and he was 24 the month after)
it was a reg wedding in a pub/hotel in the village my oh grew up in and was very scottish. he planned it all lol well i say he his mother got her nose in there which i didnt find out until the day so i really wasnt happy with our reception but everything else went well.

i did have a moment walking down the stairs to get married where i burst into tears and said dont make me do it hahahah


----------



## youngwife20

awww wow congratson ur 2 babys and i wouldnt have coped ifanyone planned it but me! lol x


----------



## moomin_troll

thanks :) our first son was 5 months when we got married so it was great he was there with us.
my oh had his dream wedding planned in his head and i really didnt care lol, if i was to do it over id of planned it all myself n told his mother to do one....but she did pay for it hahaha


----------



## youngwife20

moomin- lol aww wow ive never heard that before a guy haveing his dream wedding in his head i think thats awsum and haha even if she was paying for it i would be like " i like your idea but i think this idea will be better" lol :) aww 5months thats lovely! hopefuly me and my hubby will get pregnant so our baby will be here for our first year anniversary in april!


----------



## moomin_troll

youngwife20 said:


> moomin- lol aww wow ive never heard that before a guy haveing his dream wedding in his head i think thats awsum and haha even if she was paying for it i would be like " i like your idea but i think this idea will be better" lol :) aww 5months thats lovely! hopefuly me and my hubby will get pregnant so our baby will be here for our first year anniversary in april!

yeah its unusual hahaha
hes the one with the dream wedding, he was the one wanting babies. our roles were totaly reversed lol
well if i knew she was taking over i would of canceled the whole thing...i almost did afew times because i thought she was but oh lied and said she wasnt....oh well we got married at the end of the day, shame i spent the wedding night in bed with our son when oh got drunk lol

good luck ttc :D


----------



## youngwife20

Moomin wow hehe completly reversed roles! my husband has wanted a family since he was a realy young! i find it actualy suprising that i actualy found someone who wanted to settle down and have kids so young  and ooh thats a shame you didnt get to get drunk!  maybe for your aniversary he can spend it with the kids while you get very drunk hehe :)


----------



## moomin_troll

youngwife20 said:


> Moomin wow hehe completly reversed roles! my husband has wanted a family since he was a realy young! i find it actualy suprising that i actualy found someone who wanted to settle down and have kids so young  and ooh thats a shame you didnt get to get drunk!  maybe for your aniversary he can spend it with the kids while you get very drunk hehe :)

oh told me he wanted babies with me after wed been together about a month hahaha, before me he wasnt very nice to women so i must of been special.
i dont think many brides manage to get drunk as theres just so much to do...didnt stop me trying tho hahaha
i enjoyed cuddles with zane more then getting drunk anyway


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

I was 22 and my husband was 30, We had an outside wedding, not everythign went to plan though, We both wrote our vows, but I FORGOT them :/ Thank goodness his Uncle (in Cali you can pay to have a family member marry you) had a copy, but my hubby still messed them up LoL oh and I was late!


----------



## Mynx

moomin_troll said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Moomin wow hehe completly reversed roles! my husband has wanted a family since he was a realy young! i find it actualy suprising that i actualy found someone who wanted to settle down and have kids so young  and ooh thats a shame you didnt get to get drunk!  maybe for your aniversary he can spend it with the kids while you get very drunk hehe :)
> 
> oh told me he wanted babies with me after wed been together about a month hahaha, before me he wasnt very nice to women so i must of been special.
> *i dont think many brides manage to get drunk as theres just so much to do...didnt stop me trying tho hahaha*
> i enjoyed cuddles with zane more then getting drunk anywayClick to expand...

I know of one bride who got so drunk she had to be carried up to the honeymoon suite by her family, stripped out of her dress and propped up against the side of the toilet where she proceeded to throw up for the rest of her wedding night! :rofl:


----------



## moomin_troll

Mynx said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Moomin wow hehe completly reversed roles! my husband has wanted a family since he was a realy young! i find it actualy suprising that i actualy found someone who wanted to settle down and have kids so young  and ooh thats a shame you didnt get to get drunk!  maybe for your aniversary he can spend it with the kids while you get very drunk hehe :)
> 
> oh told me he wanted babies with me after wed been together about a month hahaha, before me he wasnt very nice to women so i must of been special.
> *i dont think many brides manage to get drunk as theres just so much to do...didnt stop me trying tho hahaha*
> i enjoyed cuddles with zane more then getting drunk anywayClick to expand...
> 
> I know of one bride who got so drunk she had to be carried up to the honeymoon suite by her family, stripped out of her dress and propped up against the side of the toilet where she proceeded to throw up for the rest of her wedding night! :rofl:Click to expand...

classy hahahaha


----------



## AP

i was pregnant , 24 , he was 28. We didnt tell anyone, and went to the register office with DD1 and 2 witnesses! But didnt skimpt on outfits, i had a proper dress! We stayed at a expensive hotel that night too, in the same room michael douglas proposed to catherine zeta jones :smug:


----------



## SassyLou

I was 24, DH was 32. He proposed 13 days after we started seeing each other (15 days after we met), we got married 3 months later. We'll have been married 15 years in July. I love him so much, he's my best friend, my lover, and my rock.


----------



## youngwife20

SB-that sounds really romantic! howcome you didnt tel anyone x


----------



## youngwife20

Sassylou- Aww that is just wonderful!!! 15 years!! wow :)


----------



## AP

youngwife20 said:


> SB-that sounds really romantic! howcome you didnt tel anyone x

Well the in laws were guaranteed to get too involved in our planning, what we wanted wouldn't have been enough for them.
It was a day for me, DH and the kids really. Somehow it was all the more personal- i think if someone else was there, that wouldnt have made me not be myself on the day.

And the fun of it all keeping it secret was fab lol!


----------



## youngwife20

Mynx lol that bride probably didn't even remember the rest of the wedding! My maid of honour was very drunk at the little reception telling everyone the story of her labour! Every detail! Lol :) 

Sb-and its awsum its good ur day was very special!


----------



## youngwife20

Amber- aww wow is it expensive to pay a family member to marry u? And I was very early for my wedding! :p


----------



## xxleannexx

i will be 22, 2 days off being 23 tho hehe :)


----------



## youngwife20

That's cool I think I may make a poll! See what the statistics r on here! Lol


----------



## Mynx

I think I might be the oldest bride-to-be here atm! Eeek!


----------



## Marini_Mare

youngwife20 said:


> MARINA- that's the cutest story with a great happy ending!! And I was wondering were u are do u not have to give a 16 day notice of marriage by law before u can get married? That's what we have to do over here in england :)
> 
> MUMMYMOO- aww that's lovely your little family looks great!! :) xx
> 
> DANY-TINKs- wow!!! And lived together 3 years that's awsum! Me and hubby never lived together till after we were married! Stayed over sometimes though :p x congrats and have lots and lots of fun on ur wedding day! The days over so fast!! Try and take everything in lol!

 we got married in Idaho, theres no wait period in that state, other states usually have a 3day wait period:flower:


----------



## dontworry

I will have just turned 22.


----------



## youngwife20

Mynx- how old were u again? 

Anyone know how I can add a poll to this thread?


----------



## Lauryn16

I will be 18.


----------



## kyrabeth

I will be 26 nearly 27 :)


----------



## Gemie

First time 17 :blush: this time (final time!) 33


----------



## mummytori

I'm 25


----------



## youngwife20

hello hun you brought this thread back to life haha :)


----------



## youngwife20

gemi wow 17!! and goodluck with ur final time wish u the best


----------



## Gemie

Thanks Hun :)

It only lasted a year and a half sadly.... Though we're still great friends and our son is 16 tomorrow.
New life now with my fiancé of 3 years and our daughter together. Totally different me but I don't regret a minute :flower:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hubby and I were both 23 when we got married. :) I felt so old!


----------



## youngwife20

aww gemie that sounds like a great story! and happy birthday to your son! exciting :)


----------



## youngwife20

i just went to the first page of this thread little did i know a month later i would be pregnant with my beautiful daughter hahha a little update lol we married april last year pregnant june last year bought our house feb this year my daughter was born the day after and now in august we are pregnant with number 2 :) i am so glad that i married young!!


----------



## youngwife20

Fizzyfefe said:


> Hubby and I were both 23 when we got married. :) I felt so old!

fizzy old lol ppl get married at like 40 years old now! ur propper young


----------



## Fizzyfefe

youngwife20 said:


> Fizzyfefe said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I were both 23 when we got married. :) I felt so old!
> 
> fizzy old lol ppl get married at like 40 years old now! ur propper youngClick to expand...

Haha, I guess I always had it in my head that I'd be married by 22 and have children by 23, and now I'm 24 with no children yet. I'm really old-fashioned and traditional, so I think I was just comparing myself to all the couples who got married in the old days when they were still teenagers. I guess I'm just having a mid-life crisis early on; been thinking about the fact that I've already lived 25% of my life and what exactly have I done?

I know, I know, it's morbid and silly. ;)


----------



## youngwife20

lucky for me there was nothing i wanted to do apart from be a mum lol so im satisfied for the rest of my life haha . children by 23 and now ur 24 hun ur only 1 year over when u said so id say ur still in with plenty of chances lol - its also lucky i am not good with maths so i have no clue how much of my life ive lived before i plan to kick the bucket lol. im liek u tho i had my whole life planned marriage kids etc i thought id be married by 19 lol but married aat 20 so still not bad lol. :) write a list and tick them of as u achieve what u want i only have a few things on my list so i dont disapoint myself lol


----------



## HazzaB

I will be 23 and DF will be 30. I can't wait!x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations on your new pregnancy, sounds like it has been an amazig eighteen months for you and will continue to be into next year.

I was 19 and he was 21. It was our eight year anniversary two weeks ago tomorrow.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will be 22 when we marry, DF will be a few weeks of 23. We have been engaged for about 3 years lol had our engagement party 2 years ago. People are so shocked that we have been together for almost 6 years being so young when we got together people assume it wont last.


----------



## Melbelle02

I'm 21 and my fiance is 21 and we are getting married in February!


----------



## HannahMarie

I got married on the 10th august 2012 and i am 18, many people think i am crazy but hey ho its my decision. age is just a number and i am happy and devoted. just because your young doesnt mean that you cant spend your life with someone. 

its the best thing i have ever done and i am proud to say that i was a young bride


----------



## Lauren25

I will be 22 and OH will be 24 :)


----------



## Hannah's Mom

I was 25 and DH was 27 :flower:


----------



## PitaKat

I was 19 and hubby was 30 :)


----------

